# The Classy Boxcar Contest!



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

We are doing so well posting pictures of sharp-looking cabooses, that I feel we can handle the more-difficult challenge of posting classy-looking boxcars. (And they are harder to find than sharp-looking cabooses).

Any gauge, toys, models, ceramic, plastic, or real, show us some classy-looking boxcars.

Of my three boxcars, this is the classiest, but I know that some of you can do better.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

France's "Thank You" boxcar, a gift after WW1, is displayed in a museum in California.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Can’t beat the class of that 40 & 8 box car, but here are a few of my favorites. Last years MTH Club car that Seayakbill brought to my attention and a D&H I love NY car.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Being an ex-New Yorker I remember those D&H cars. That gets my vote.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=457700&stc=1&d=1529270268


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=457738&stc=1&d=1529334089


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

That Great Northern boxcar will be a tough one to beat.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes it is very classy! Intermountain makes it in H.O. scale; the Cascade Green is different than the real one, but it may just be the photo.....

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=457758&stc=1&d=1529337998


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2018)

This is one of my favorite boxcars.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes, they really made them!

The three doors would roll up, the two dividers would be slid aside, and you had a boxcar with one side completely open. This allowed you to load flatcar and gondola-sized freight into a protected car.

They were popular with lumber companies, although others used them as well.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I wouldn't call them classy, but would call them old. These all started out as undecorated Athearn Blue Box kit and they were paint and lettered for my freelance railroad. 




























These were done over 30 years ago and are still in service with no problems.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I won this in a lot of O stuff years ago.
Kit?
No one seemed to know.

I like it.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Getting thin, Folks.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*Hey Big Ed, guess where*

Hey Big Ed, guess where this is parked.
For this neighborhood, this is considered classy.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have no ideal where it is, Atco?


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Southern Railroad of New Jersey
Zoom in on the building in the background.
It's a model train store, open by appointment only.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Don't own them, but wish I did.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Now, THOSE are indeed pretty cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dennis461 said:


> Southern Railroad of New Jersey
> Zoom in on the building in the background.
> It's a model train store, open by appointment only.


Well that does not tell me the place where there at?
Town? City? 
I don't know where that shop is.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Well that does not tell me the place where there at?
> Town? City?
> I don't know where that shop is.


 Atlantic Rails
1228 Mays Landing Rd
Folsom, NJ 08037


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

I only have two boxcars, and neither are particularly spectacular. Building everything yourself certainly slows acquisitions.


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

That Pabst beer reefer is most likely an All-Nation kit from the '50's or early '60's.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm not sure what it did, but it looks like it was interesting.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Vincent said:


> I'm not sure what it did, but it looks like it was interesting.


Details found here:

http://postwarlionel.com/freight-cars/box-cars/3484-operating-box-car/


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Great link, High Voltage! It seems that the door opened automatically, and the rubber man was posed to look like he had opened it.

Most of these boxcars were PRR, but a few were Santa Fe.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Murv2 said:


> I only have two boxcars, and neither are particularly spectacular. Building everything yourself certainly slows acquisitions.


I love that mortar!


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Stumpy said:


> I love that mortar!


BTS makes it. They have the little trolley too like in the pictures but it isn't moveable and I wanted mine to follow the General around the track, so I bought a flatcar to put it on instead. Wish I could find a Buster Keaton figure scratching his head...


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

This one would definitely attract attention.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Another boxcar that adds interest to your collection.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Not really snazzy, but more interesting than most.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

At last! A plain, ordinary boxcar with an interesting message.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Here's an obscure branch of our hobby--actual railcars that never existed.

Model train companies will paint actual replicas for railroads that never used them. Some even do this for railcars that were invented after the company went bankrupt.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Vincent: that LV boxcar is 100% legit, and a very nice model of it to boot.

http://rr-fallenflags.org/lv/lv7113agd.jpg


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

cv_acr said:


> Vincent: that LV boxcar is 100% legit, and a very nice model of it to boot.
> 
> http://rr-fallenflags.org/lv/lv7113agd.jpg


By George, Cv_acr, you're right! It was included in an article on how model train companies put the liveries of popular railroads on cars that those railroads didn't use.

The author was wrong, I was wrong, and you are correct--it's a model of a real railcar.


----------

